# En primer lloc he dit al meu tiet



## jjdmk

Any idea what language this is?

En primer lloc he dit al meu tiet el nom sencer d’aquesta localitat i, com que el telèfon ja ho fa, això de coquetejar amb les freqüències de les veus, tot seguit he començat a lletrejar el que feia dècimes de segon que havia dit. El torn de paraula que insistentment demanava el meu interlocutor amb aquells impacients “sí”, m’ha fet inferir que, segons el meu tiet, aquella conversa ja s’allargava massa i que lletrejar..., sí, potser quan tornessin de viatge, però ara...

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## fox71

Sicuramente non è italiano!
Forse catalano?


----------



## darkmatter

Credo che sia davvero catalano. All you have to do is put part of it in google to find out which language it is.


----------



## jjdmk

Ah, the answer at last. Thank you very much!


----------



## panjabigator

Definitely is Catalan.  Did you have a translation query or was that it?


----------



## jjdmk

Well a translation would be nice, I figured it would be a good idea to find out what language it was before I asked.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## panjabigator

> En primer lloc he dit al meu tiet el nom sencer d’aquesta localitat i, com que el telèfon ja ho fa, això de coquetejar amb les freqüències de les veus, tot seguit he començat a lletrejar el que feia dècimes de segon que havia dit. El torn de paraula que insistentment demanava el meu interlocutor amb aquells impacients “sí”, m’ha fet inferir que, segons el meu tiet, aquella conversa ja s’allargava massa i que lletrejar..., sí, potser quan tornessin de viatge, però ara...


My attempt:  (This is literal)
 In the first place, I have told my aunt the entire name of this place and now that the phone works, this of flirting with the frequency that you see, I have immediately began to write what I used (confused what to make of decimes here) according to what I had said.  With regards to the word that insistently demanded my speaker with those impatient ones "yes," has made me infer that, according to my aunt, that conversation has already lengthened enough and to spell... yes, it's possible that when I returned from my trip, but now...

(I am really quite confused, so my attempt is just posted so I can compare with the correct one, when it arrives.  What I have written makes absolutely NO SENSE!)


----------



## belén

Mine:



> En primer lloc he dit al meu tiet el nom sencer d’aquesta localitat i, com que el telèfon ja ho fa, això de coquetejar amb les freqüències de les veus, tot seguit he començat a lletrejar el que feia dècimes de segon que havia dit. El torn de paraula que insistentment demanava el meu interlocutor amb aquells impacients “sí”, m’ha fet inferir que, segons el meu tiet, aquella conversa ja s’allargava massa i que lletrejar..., sí, potser quan tornessin de viatge, però ara...



In the first place, I have told my uncle the whole name of this town and since the phone already does it, flirting with the voices frequencies, I have inmediately began to spell what I had just said  decimes of seconds before. 

The "torn de paraula" : I don't know how to translate this expression, it means to ask for your turn to speak in a press conference or a congress. 

The "torn the paraula" that my speaker was constantly demanding with those anxious "yes" made me conclude that, according to my uncle, that conversation was lasting too long and that spelling.. yes, maybe when they came back from their trip, but now...

Hope it helps...

Be


----------

